# Vectir - Remote control your computer from your phone



## The CyberShot (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey everybody, a few days ago, I was looking for remote control mobile software for my newly bought Nokia C5-00 and while I was scouring the web, looking for stuff, I came across Vectir.

I always thought that remote control software fell under the domain of Symbain Series 60 phones but Vectir was impressive in that regard. It allows remote controlling your computer using *ANY* phone that has Bluetooth and support for Java. It also has a Wi-Fi client for those among us lucky enough to own a smartphone with Wi-Fi.

Vectir is extremely flexible and you can control almost any desktop  application using it. It can execute macros assigned to keypress events on your phone and can even execute system commands like shutdown, restart, etc.

And if you have a touchscreen phone, the mobile client automatically switches to touch mode which has a very easy and intuitive control interface.
(I tried it on a Nokia 5800 XpressMusic)

The real power of Vectir comes from creating the so called 'custom remote profiles' which allows you to customize Vectir's behaviour to suit your specific needs.

Although Vectir is extremely powerful, it can be a little daunting at first, so
I've created a little tutorial that goes through the motions of creating a custom remote profile for controlling VLC Media Player (because I think the default profile for controlling VLC supplied with Vectir is a little inadequate)

Before you read the tutorial, you'll need to have Vectir installed on your system.

Get PC version of Vectir here:


```
[URL="*www.vectir.com/"]*www.vectir.com/[/URL]
```
Get the mobile version here:


```
[URL="*www.vectir.com/download/mobile/"]*www.vectir.com/download/mobile/[/URL]
```
I couldn't upload the PDF here (because of the 97K size restriction)
so I uploaded it to my Google site. I'm sorry about the inconvenience.
You can download my tutorial from here:


```
[URL="*sites.google.com/site/thecybershot/"]*sites.google.com/site/thecybershot/[/URL]
```


I can assure you that it's free of any viruses or anything:
VirusTotal URL scan results:
*www.virustotal.com/url-scan/report.html?id=7020f6711a708c5a6055a387882850f0-1290515403


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 23, 2010)

nice work TheCyberShot....I have been using this software for quite some time now but it never crossed my mind to prepare a tutorial.. 
Kudos to you..


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for enlightening me/us about this software. I guess i'll need a bluetooth dongle for my pc now.


----------



## The CyberShot (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you 
You can also download the custom remote profile I created for VLC.
It's available for download on my Google site.

I created it in a way that would allow me control the mouse too along with
VLC so I could play other files, control Windows, etc. It can also launch CMD prompt
so if you know a few DOS commands, you can use them to have a better control over your system.

(or prepare BATCH files and put them in %WINDIR% so you don't have to type much)


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 23, 2010)

I would like to add a theme I made for controlling Windows Media Center using Vectir for Nokia touch phones, SE Satio, Vivaz & Samsung Omnia HD

Windows Media Centre remote for Nokia Touch phones


----------



## The CyberShot (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow. Awesome design Saurav! Vectir should bundle your custom profile with the software!


P.S. I read in your blog post that you're looking for a way to send channel numbers from the phone via keypad, well I'm not sure about this as I don't use WMC much, but I think you can add the *TextEntryDialog* control in the Remote Profile Designer and then send the channel number to WMC, but the area that receives input must be in focus. Also, there is the little problem that once you send something, you can't erase it (since you can't control keys like backspace) but you can probably make a macro to get around that limitation.

[Aside]

Besides bluetooth, Vectir can also be paired with IR devices and looking at the tutorials on the forum, I found this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/27565-121-rupee-remote-control-your-pc.html

I'm note sure if it's possible, but if Vectir could be made to work with this inexpensive piece of hardware, it would be super convenient!


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 24, 2010)

The CyberShot said:


> Wow. Awesome design Saurav! Vectir should bundle your custom profile with the software!



Daniel Jackson, the developer of Vectir might bundle it with the next update of vectir.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 27, 2010)

there is other such apps one can try sailing clicker. It is a java application so you can try it on S40 cell phones as well


----------



## adi007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice tutorial 
offtopic : the only think i now need is to play audio out through my mobile..
Can it be done to transfer computer audio to mobile using bluetooth ? Mine is good old S40 series Nokia 3110C mobile


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2011)

That's  a great find - let me try it.

@ *The CyberShot* - Thanks for sharing .


----------

